# Any one got advice



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

I need advice on what my water parameters should be in order to get my fish to spawn, and to get along better, and for them to maybe even pair off, is there any methods i can use?


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

move this to _Piranha Breeding _or _Water Chemistry_


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

post in the right forum and you'll get your answers


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Trillion said:


> I need advice on what my water parameters should be in order to get my fish to spawn, and to get along better, and for them to maybe even pair off, is there any methods i can use?


 This question is suited for P Breeding. That forum is design for questions of this nature.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks Scott









Moved to Piranha Breeding


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Sorry! G-wiz!


----------

